# Calling all Panasonic PT AE7000/PT AT5000 owners



## Cliffo (Nov 7, 2013)

Has anybody out there had their panasonic fit or come close to fittting a screen size of 5m across from a projected distance of 8m from the screen? If so, how did it perform?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Cliffo said:


> Has anybody out there had their panasonic fit or come close to fittting a screen size of 5m across from a projected distance of 8m from the screen? If so, how did it perform?


For us silly Americans, that is 16' at a projected 26' distance. 

I am not projecting that big - mine is 80 inches across(@2m) and my projected distance is roughly 15 feet (@4.5m). Hopefully, someone with a longer throw will respond with their take, but at that long of a throw distance, I would be concerned with the amount of FL you are getting. Remember also, if you want to use the 3d capability, the amount of lumens drops significantly.

Do you have the option to mount it closer?


----------



## Cliffo (Nov 7, 2013)

ALMFamily said:


> Do you have the option to mount it closer?


Yeah I would have the option to come closer. The measurements I gave are the absolute extreme of what I’m thinking about for my next setup. At present my screen size is 9ft (3m) across with a throw from about 13ft (4m) and it looks and works great. 3D is of course a little on the dull side but that is to be expected.

I’m fairly certain that the 3D from the Panasonic if projected on a 16ft screen will look bad. In fact I don't think it can do 3D above 200 inches diagonal. I tried doing a test in a large room, just projecting onto its white wall and 2D looked a bit average to me. I guess I’m pushing the projector past its limits.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Cliffo said:


> Yeah I would have the option to come closer. The measurements I gave are the absolute extreme of what I’m thinking about for my next setup. At present my screen size is 9ft (3m) across with a throw from about 13ft (4m) and it looks and works great. 3D is of course a little on the dull side but that is to be expected.
> 
> I’m fairly certain that the 3D from the Panasonic if projected on a 16ft screen will look bad. In fact I don't think it can do 3D above 200 inches diagonal. I tried doing a test in a large room, just projecting onto its white wall and 2D looked a bit average to me. I guess I’m pushing the projector past its limits.


I would probably agree - plus, if you are going to spend that kind of money for a 3d capable projector, I would want it to be at least passable quality.


----------

